# Freeze warning snacks



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Too cold to shop? fridge a bit bare? Xmas leftovers looking bleh?
try this?
1 summer sausage diced into 1/2" chunks.
Dry fry until all sides have a touch of brown.
a splash of Kroger sweet n sour sauce.
insert tooth picks.

Serve as a side to tomato and rice with garlic soup.
Yes, here's the recipe:
boil up 1 cup of rice.
when its done, drain and stir in 2 minced cloves of garlic, 1 tablespoon of Jalapeno relish and two cans of tomato soup, bring to a simmer until you get the garlic bread grilled. dust with a mix of tomato powder,garlic salt, Italian herbs and grated Parmesan cheese.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

As a child I loved walking by the Hickory Farms store during the holidays. They would cook diced up summer sausage along with a sweet n sour sauce and serve them on a toothpick. I sometimes do this with but with an apricot jam with similar results. So far we all enjoy this as a little treat.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I added a dash of Tabasco to the last batch.
sweet n hot!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Kroger sweet and sour sauce??
Can't beat home made:

Vinegar, ketchup, brown sugar, and soy sauce--all in stock of preppers.
Mix 1/3 cup white vinegar, 4 TB brown sugar, 1 TB ketchup and 1 tsp. soy sauce.
Bring to a boil, remove from stove, add a thickener (2 tsp. cornstarch and 4 tsp. water)
Delicious!artydance:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah, so that's the recipe!I thought it was just caramelized mango juice with a shot of soy sauce and red pepper.


----------

